# Credit Card claim



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Dear all, 

I recently purchased a screen for my Prius as the original one was broken, it was from a Salvage Yard online. The sender said it was tested and in full working condition (but no pictures), when I got it and connected it up it didn't work, he has said that most salvage yards do not accept returns of electrical items, but if the screen isn't working ( of which I have proof) and the fact that the wrapping of the screen consisted of bubble wrap, a used pizza box and hot dog box, with an outer mouldy box just to top it mean that I can claim the money back under my credit card agreement? Total cost was £185, he's saying that he will refund me if the screen is in the same condition that it was sent in, I bet he says it's not working now. Probably never was.

Thanks


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd alert your card company straight away and go through there resolutions process.
Only had to do this once and I left it longer than I should have ie they had amended the Web page to reflect a different condition to what I remember reading.


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm giving him until monday and then if I haven't had any success I'll start the process, he reckons hes tried to refund my card with no success, I've given him my Paypal address to send me a refund instead, he wants to refund my bank account directly but I don't want to give him that information. It's funny that he won't give me his first name after I asked for it, but a quick search on Companies House brings up all his details.


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

As above. Just let the credit card company know and follow their advice. That way the situation is logged with the CCC which will help you later on.
Email the seller to tell him you are returning the screen and list the faults, that way the seller can't use the 'not returned in the same condition'.
These situations are often who blinks first, he will get a call from his merchant services department of his bank and they will start/recieve the claim his end.
Very often that will kick him up the [email protected] to agree a refund.


----------

